# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Traditat e dasmave shqiptare

## katana

kur isha e e vogel me merrnin ne cdo dasme dhe sa here qe shkoja me benin pershtypje gjera te ndryshme si psh nusja kur vjen tek shpia e burrit lyen gishtat ne mjalt dhe prek pragun e deres, dhendrrin kur e nisin per  te marr nusen i vene tek kembet nje xhezve uj dhe ai e shtyn kur kalon deren, apo nuses i vene lakra ose buke nder sjetulla, nusja diten e trete shkon tek shpia e prinderve me petulla, naten qe perzihet nusja ne sofer (per ato qe se dine nata e pare qe nusja ha buke si e shtepise) ka gjelle qe duhen gatuar, dhe ne kolle fshihet nje lek dhe nese e gjen cun nusja ben djal, e shume tradita te tjera.

ju lutem na tregoni per tradita te tjera qe ka neper dasmat shqiptare dhe po e ditet pak persene e tyre. 


jo sme ka rene mendja te martohem thjesht interest.

----------


## ornament

Kata moj Kata, rreshti i fundit me pelqen me shume, me duket me folklorik, ndoshta ngaqe e kam me afer, ndoshta he!
Emrin e kandidatit e ke tato ne lekure, ne kordele mendafshi, apo ne faqen e ditarit, Po te jete kjo e fundit (duhet te kete shume) ndoshta na bie rradha para se te zverdhet faqja.
Ndoshta he!
Si ka ardh koha veshtire me i puq dy zemra, kjo me jep shprese dhe rradha s'me trishton, ndoshta he!
Shejtan se mos s'te ze gjumi naten, bejme dhe shaka nganjehere, ndoshta he!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shigjeta

O Kata me kenaqe fare me kete teme.  Megjithse u  be kohe pa qene ne nje dasem shqiptare sa here bie fjala ju them te gjitheve se dasmat tona jane me te bukurat ne bote. Ka lezet atmosfera e pergatitjet e gjithe ato gjera te tjera qe ti ke permendur.  Ne fakt cdo qytet e krahine ka zakonet e veta p sh ate punen e xhevzes as e kam pare as e kam degjuar.  Tani nuk po me kujtohet ndonje gje e vecant pervecse ne disa dasma kur ikte nusja thyenin dicka 

Meqe jemi tek dasmat : ne koke gjithe beqareve  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alvi

Duhet me gjeg dhonrri shomin e beqarit.  Ene konga qe kendohet gjate ketij akti quhet ne menyre shume imagjinative (lol) Digje shamin e beqarit.

----------


## BruNe EmBeL

Ehh, na ka marre malli ne fakt per ndonje dasem Shqiptare.
Kurse ne nga Gjirokastra, nuses i fusim lek ne kepuc, qe ti shkoje mbare gjithe jeten. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## katana

po ate meselen qe nusja duhet te mbaj nje lek poshte gjuhes  e di njeri. 
ose nje tjeter qe nje femi duhet ti laj kembet nuses dhe ajo pastaj u jep para femijve. dhe nuses i ulin ne preher nje femi dhe zakonishte i ulin nje djal qe te bej cun nusja. 

dhe nje tjeter qe ma kujtoi lilka tani eshte qe i hedhin nuses e dhendrrit nje pule apo gjel (se di mire) qe tu fluturoj mire.

ose nje nga traditat me te cmuara kur je i vogel  eshte ajo kur marrin nusen ta fusin ne makine ose ne kohen e babaqemos e hypnin ne kal ose me e forta ne kamion, i hedhin oriz, sheqer, karamele Zana dhe qindarka. ska qef me te madh per cullt se kjo. fillojne zihen njeri me tjetrin kush te marr me shume karamele e lek. 

o alvi, xhan e di ti ate kengen e shamise. aman na e kendo njehere ashtu sic di ti. lol

----------


## alvi

Ashu ,e duket se vetem ato llafe ka. lol
Digje shamin e beqarit, po mos u merzit se do pysim kushurit m'tirone dhe po i msova llafet, kom me e vu ke forumi si Audio file.
Alvi live fo e quj albumin

----------


## Letersia 76

Ne kohen e Skenderbeut ne nga KRUJA ,e kena pas hyp nusen ne kale te bardhe nje rit e zakon i vjeter  qe eshte trasheguar deri nja 2 dekada me pare ok......

edhe kruja e ka zakon ,ne shtepine e dhenderrit fillome e bejme muzike qysh te ejten me orkester 

cdo nate duke filluar nga e ejtje ne darke deri te shtunen kemi muzike ne darke ,kendojme kercejme ,presim mysafir dhe qerasim me karamele dhe duhan te gjithe paperjashtim..........

here tjeter do te tregoj per gjera te tjera ok........... :buzeqeshje:  se dasma ka shume ok............

bye .......

----------


## alvi

Kruja, kruja Skenderbeut.  LOL

----------


## katana

nje tjeter tradite e bukur ehste kur vijne dajallaret e djalit. nipit dajat i vijne me lodra e me aheng; muzakun ( nese jane te varfer ose kan shume niper vijne me desh) e vene para gjithe klanit dhe muziken e dajallrve e degjon tere fshati apo qyteti. dhe ne peshkopi ku jam rritur une muzika fillon qe te enjten po nata me e bukur eshte e shtuna, nata e dajave. tani muzika behet me orkester po te shtunen eshte vetmja nate qe kemi loder e cul, eshte nje tradite mjaft e bukur dhe kuptim-plote por ne te njejten kohe mban gjalle dhe muziken e vallet tona me vegla tradicionale.

----------


## Ursus

Nuk mund te them se mbaj mend zakone te dasmave Shqiptare, por e di qe ato jane me te hijshmet dhe qe permbledhin me shume shpirtin e njeriut. Por vrejnturia e nuses me ka bere gjithmone pershtypje, ndonese e di arsyen. Te them te drejten, nuk mund te dihet perse nusja eshte e vrenjtur, e heshtur, sepse vetem ajo mund ta dije, por eshte e bukur kur ndegjon llafe te krushqijnte per nusen. Ajo eshte dicka tjeter e bukur - thashememja e pergjithshme. Te ben te mendohesh.
                               Tungjatjeta

----------


## Nuh Musa

Vec per hire te lezetit qe ka nje dasem shqiptare kisha mare edhe njehere nusen time  :buzeqeshje: 


Shqiptare, andi ka shqiperia a qan nusja diten kur del nga shtepia e prinderve?

Flm

----------


## ornament

Kata, tani e morra vesh qe qeke nga peshkopia, kam pase ca njerez nga ato ane.
Njehere kam qene ne plazh me nje goce nga peshkopia, ishte me e bukura e gjith plazhit.

Ndersa per keto zakone, urroj qe nje dite te ulesh dhe ti shkruash, do te jete nje gje e çmuar per ty dhe per ne, e them kete nga qe shoh qe ke njohuri te shumta.
Bile s'do te qe keq qe me vone te shkoje ne shqiperi dhe te mblidhje zakone nga zona te tjera te saj. Mendoj se duke kryer diçka serioze, sado te vogel e pavlere ne dukje, i japim vlere vetes, shoqerise, kombit, botes.

te pershendes,

----------


## Letersia 76

NJE TRADITE NE dasem eshte edhe kercimi i plakut me plaken, ju kujtohet 

diten e dasmes pa arrit nusja ne oborr ,nje grua i del para me nje pasqyre dhe nje dege ulliri ,ulliri simbolizon trashegimnine ok

vijon me tutje.....

----------


## katana

ornament shhhhhhhhhht
me te vertete meqe ra fjala. di njeri nese ka shkruar kush ndonje liber me traditat shqiptare. do me pelqente shume qe te ishte nje botim i tille, aq me mire nese do te perkthehej ne gjuhe te tjera. 
ne shqiperi kam frike se dita dites njerezit po i humbasin traditat per te qene me modern a kujdi un. kurse kam vene re qe ne diaspore traditat ruhen shume mire ne fakt me fanatizm te madh. nje prej tyre eshte ajo e nuses qe duhet te rrij sikur po e pushkatojne e jo se po martohet. para dy vitesh isha ne nje dasme ulqinake ketu ne NY dhe me beri pershtypje si nusja merrte temena cdo tre hapa dhe luante duart nalt e poshte per shenje respekti dhe pershendetje (po dukeshte si robot se si kishte hije fare) dhe pas nje fare kohe shoh nje dasme ulqinake po kesaj here ishte ne ulqin, ore po nusja aty hidhte vallen e kercente sikur po martohej.  :shkelje syri:  

me e forta eshte se kur ke te besh me komshi te huaj hajde e shpjegou pse po fluturon nje gjel mbi oborr. 
nusa merre dhe njehere nusen e bej nje dasme vetem qe te vij une ka qe dy vjet pa kercyer ore, vdiqa.

----------


## Letersia 76

Ka shume autore qe kane shkruajtur per kete teme interesante te artit shqiptar FOLKLORIN,SE T se ne te gjthe krainat e Shqiperise ju mun te gjeni tradita te ndryshme .......

Folklori eshte pasuria e letersise sone ......

----------


## Bel ami

Katana
Ish Profesori im i Folklorit,i ndjeri Tahsim Gjokutaj ka shkruar nje liber reth dasmes Gjirokstrite.
Nje thesar i gjalle i kultures sone.Mjerisht nuk kam asnje kopje ketu tju riprodhoja ndonje pasazh.
Besoj se librin mund te gjendet neper librari ne Shqiperi.Ka dale ne qarkullim ne 96

----------


## The Dardha

''Po prishet tradita dhe si kanë ndryshuar dasmat shqiptare. Shembulli që ndiqet është ai i Perëndimit''
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 "Dasma vazhdoi tri ditë e tri net. Dasmorët hëngrën e pinë dhe për një javë nuk u doli pija". Kështu përshkruhen dasmat e familjeve shqiptare, të cilat fillonin që të hënën në mëngjes dhe përfundonin të hënën tjetër. Për një javë njerëzit hanin,pinin dhe këndonin për fatin e dy të rinjve që martoheshin. Ndërsa sot ndodh e kundërta. Mund të të lajmërojnë se marton nipin para dy ditëve të dasmës dhe vetëm të dielën të jesh i pranishëm në koktejlin e thjeshtë që do të organizohet më këtë rast. Një traditë që shuhet që në momentin e parë kur kontakton me të renë, duke tribluar bukur drejt nevojës ekonomike e cila shtrëngon shumicën e njerëzve që dasmat e fëmijëve të tyre t'i bëjnë sa më të ngushta. 

 Tradita 
Sipas traditës shqiptare, dasmat kishin një rëndësi të padiskutueshme në rrethin familjar dhe fisnor ku bëje pjesë. Të gjithë njerëzit e rrethit më të afërt familjar, siç janë dajat, hallat dhe tezet, kishin një vend që ishte vendosur qysh kur djali ose vajza ishte lindur. Të kishe rolin e krushkës ose atë të sinitorit në dasmën e mbesës ose të nipit, ky ishte një detyrim që nuk kishte kufizim për asnjë pjesëtar tjetër të familjes. "Kam qenë tri herë krushkë në dasmat e fëmijëvë të vëllait. Në dasmën e nipit të dytë nuk doja të veja, pasi e isha me zi, por vendin tim nuk e zinte kush, kështu që u detyrova të shkoj, ashtu siç isha",-tregon një grua, e cila nuk ka mundur t'i shpëtojë dot detyrimit të të qenit hallë dhe krushkë njëkohësisht. Vendi i dajës, si shoqërues i krushqve gjatë dollive, ka një rol që asnjë tjetër nuk mund ta bëjë më mirë. 

 Shthurja 
Ahengu, zhurma, dollitë, këngët dhe vallet morën fund. Tradita duket sikur nuk ka ekzistuar fare. Mbas viteve '90, vihet re që dasmat shqiptare po rendin drejt shthurjes. Ato nuk kanë më harenë dhe gëzimin e dasmave të mëparshme. Sa vjen dhe bëhen më të vogla, në shpenzime dhe në njerëz. Dasma që duken si ditëlindje, ku njerëzit vetëm flasin për harxhime, politikë, madje edhe të vdekur, janë dasmat tip koktej, që vijnë në Shqipëri nga Perëndimi. Rrethi i të afërmve të familjes sa vjen edhe ngushtohet. Kryefamiljarët, me laps dhe letër, bëjnë më shumë llogari se çfarë do të harxhojnë për të ngrënë dhe për të veshur, sesa për numrin e të ftuarve. "Nuk e përballojmë dot një dasmë. Deri tani kemi harxhuar 4 milionë lekë vetëm për rrobat e nuses dhe të dhëndrit, pa llogaritur këtu edhe lekët që kemi shpenzuar për lokalin që e kemi marrë me qira dhe harxhet për ushqimet"- tregon Moza, një grua e cila ka dasmën e djalit së shpejti. Lokali ka ngjyra jo shumë të ndezura, ku në sfond dëgjohet një muzikë e lehtë. Kujt i pëlqen të kërcëjë, mund të ngrihet, ndërsa ata që e kanë mendjen vetëm tek e ngrëna, vendosen para tryezës dhe i gjejnë fundin pjatës që kanë përpara. Nusja dhe dhëndri presin tortën pasi kanë kërcyer vallen e njohur të çiftit, e cila ka nota të një vallëzimi modern. Që çifti të jetë i lumtur, të gjithë të kryejnë detyrimin e të qenit të pranishëm - kjo është dasma shqiptare mbas shthurjes së saj shekullore.

Pengu 
Asaj që ndoshta dasmorët shqiptarë nuk i kanë shpëtuar dot, janë vallet e traditës. Edhe çifti nuk shkon në dhomën e gjumit, nëse nuk ka kryer ritin e valles së nuses dhe dhëndrit. Shoqërimi i çiftit që kërcen në shoqërinë e prindërve është e vetmja traditë, e cila ka shpëtuar e paprekur.. Edhe pse lokali ku dasmat organizohen janë të vogla, çifti, domosdoshmërisht, duhet të kërcejë hipur mbi një tryezë, ku do të digjet edhe shamia e beqarisë. Sipas traditës, në vallen e nuses merrnin pjesë edhe të afërm të tjerë, të cilët tashmë duken rrallë e më rrallë në këtë valle. Kjo për faktin se nusja dhe dhëndri lodhen. 

Dasma, një borxh
Vetëm 50 njerëz mund të numërosh në dasmat e sotme moderne. Edhe ata që kanë mbërritur janë përballur me pasigurinë sesi do të bëhet kjo dasmë. Tashmë ka kaluar edhe frika se kush ka djalë të vetëm edhe harxhi do të jetë i madh. Të gjithë të ulur nëpër tryeza, duke trokëllitur gotat nën peshën e detyrimit të tyre si familjarë, të afërm apo shumë rrallë komshinj, paraqiten në dasmë për të larë borxhin. Vetëm për të larë një borxh janë dukur disa të tjerë, pasi kur të bëhet djali i tyre për t'u martuar edhe atyre do t'u shkojnë me këtë qëllim. Pra, dikush si borxh, dikush si një meritë, që duket vetëm gjatë këtyre aktiviteteve të mëdha të familjes, ku i bie barra për të qenë i pranishëm, kjo është dasma e shekullit të fundit.

Psikologu Dragoti: Eshtë koha për individualizëm

Sipas psikologut Edmond Dragoti, këto ndryshime kanë si bazë konceptimin e dasmëss në shoqërinë shqiptare të orientuar drejt fisit dhe grupit. Kështu, nëse të parët kanë qenë të prirur që dasmat e tyre t'i organizonin me sa më shumë njerëz, qëllimi kryesor ka qenë orientimi drejt grupit. Lidhjet fisnore, fqinjësore tashmë janë zbehur ose kanë filluar të shthuren. Kështu që është menduar organizimi i dasmave më të vogla. Rol të madh luajtën edhe ndryshimet e shpejta në jetën shoqërore, morale dhe familjare të shqiptarëve. Konkurrenca në ekonominë e tregut, puna e pakët lidhet më shumë me nevojën e individit për t'u ndier mirë vetëm dhe jo në prani të të tjerëve. Madje edhe raporti i bashkëshortëve lidhet me individualitetin e tyre. Pasi të dy ata i përkasin dy familjeve që kanë kushtëzime të ndryshme ekonomike dhe familjare. Familja tek ne ka luajtur gjithmonë një rol të padiskutueshëm, madje ata edhe vendosin për fatin e dy të rinjve në të shumtën e rasteve. Kështu që edhe organizimi i dasmave ka të bëjë shumë me atë çka prindërit vendosin për një dasmë që mund të bëhet së shpejti. 

Historia 
"Para lufte, -tregon Sefideja, një grua rreth të 80-ave, dasmat bëheshin shumë të mëdha, edhe pse njerëzit ishin shumë të varfër. Sot, edhe pse kanë më shumë para, aq më shumë e ngurtësojnë zemrën. Kur bëhet fjalë për një dasmë është harxh i madh, nëne,- më thonë. Në kohën tonë, ne sillnin në dasmë nga shtëpitë tona kush një bukë, kush ëmbëlsirën, duke e ndarë këtë punë sipas konakëve. Të gjithë ishim të detyruar të sillnim atë që na takonte. Madje të afërmit sillnin për të afërmit edhe perime, në qoftë se ishte vakti i tyre, për të mos e harxhuar të zotin e dasmës, por ato ishin dasma. Kërcenim pleq e të rinj, që të enjten, kur shtypnim grurin, deri të hënën, kur mbyllej dasma dhe përcillej çifti për të fjetur"

P.S. Po dalim nga traditat tona dhe po shkojme drejt individualizmit ne jeten tone, kjo duket edhe tek dasmat tona qe pak e nga pak po e humbasin traditen. Kete artilkull e futa per te pare me qarte se dasmat e bukura na mungojne, njerez qe martohen pa dasma ose qe jetojne ne bashkjetes...

Cmendim keni???

----------


## shigjeta

Eshte per te ardhur keq. Njerezit nuk kane tradite dhe mundohen te krijojne nje,  ne e kemi dhe po e prishim. Nuk besoj se eshte thjeshte gjendja ekonomike qe ndikon apo te qenit me individual. Keto te dyja mund te luajn rol ne madhesin e dasmes por jo ne prishjen e tradites. Me shume mendoj ndikon fakti qe shpesh here dasmat e tradites konsiderohen dicka e kohes se vjeter ndersa dasmat tipi ri jane me "moderne". Perse shqipetaret jashte shqiperise sic thote dhe Kata I ndjekin me shume ritet tradicionale ne nje dasem.  Jo per shkak te gjendjes ekonomike me te mire por thjeshte se kane deshire. Aziatiket gjithashtu I kane dasmat shume te shtrenjta megjithate vazhdojn ti bejn.      Prandaj besoj se dhe ne shqiperi si kudo ne bote do te vazhdoje te kete dy lloj dasmash: tradicionale dhe jo tradicionale

----------


## glaukus 001

Ne foto shihni kopertinen e librit te autorit ish gjermano-lindor Kurt Seliger qe shetiti Shqiperine ne fund te viteve '50 - fillim '60, dhe shkroi kete liber qe u botua ne 1960-en (  'ALBANIEN:  LAND DER ADLERSOHNE' ) me 260 faqe.
Pikerisht ne foto eshe fiksuar  momenti i cuarjes se nuses (se mbuluar me duvak) ne shtepine e burrit.
Thuhet se libri ka materiale mbi kulturen shqiptare si dhe te dhena nga Shqiperia e asaj kohe...

----------

